

The Daily WTF: Deploy! Deploy! Deploy! - edw519
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Deploy!--Deploy!-Deploy!.aspx

======
nertzy
Wait a minute... if they hadn't deployed, it's not like they would have gotten
those lost sales.

The only actual damage done was that the few bids that failed left their
customers with a bad taste in their mouths. If they hadn't deployed when they
did, they still would not have seen the money.

------
perezd
seriously, I am really tired of seeing posts that are just "SHIP THAT SHIT" or
"SHIP IT YESTEDAY!" or "OMG I CAN HAS SHIPZ?!"

seriously, spend some time thinking about what you are trying to accomplish
and adjust accordingly.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Same words, different context. In many startups, shipping buggy software is a
trivial danger compared to the risk of spending too much time carefully
wringing the bugs out of software that nobody will use and that will never
make any money.

In that context, when someone says "you should _ship it right now_ ", what
they really mean is "you should test the market before wasting any more time
polishing the product".

Obviously, the IT department of a brokerage firm is a much different
environment. The market is already tested, and you should already know how
many millions of dollars a showstopper bug is going to cost you.

------
xirium
Where IT is seen as a cost without benefit, developers are second class staff.
When managers are non-technical, any request for time or resources may be seen
as prevaricating.

